

Why Facebook Is Deleting Drag Queen Profile Pages - qiqing
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/15/why-facebook-is-deleting-drag-queen-profile-pages/

======
thisrod
About 5 years ago, I could see that this kind of thing was inevitable. I've
avoided Facebook in protest ever since, and I now try to avoid Google as well.
I admire most people who work in those places, but sufficiently advanced
corporations are indistinguishable from totalitarianism. Emigrate!

Seriously, anyone enforcing a "Real Names Policy" in the 21st century should
be pelted with copies of _Reality Isn 't What it Used to Be_, which is small
and harmless, and _History of Western Philosophy_ , which is neither.

------
bdcravens
Would the issue be framed in the same way if they were deleting profiles
because someone used a name like "Thug Money" or "Street Playa"?

